# Reviews for Sweet Misery Poodles?



## redsla (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Sweet Misery Poodles? The person who runs it is Beverly Enoch and she is a Registered Vet Tech.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i visited her site months ago, when i first decided i would be getting a toy poodle next. after hanging around pf for awhile, i would not consider buying from her. just my personal reaction.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

The name of the kennel is a real turn off: "Sweet Misery??"


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just found her site - I would avoid this breeder.... The reason I say that, is there is not a great amount of health testing that I can see.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This may sound silly to some, but just the fact that use the term "chocolate" tells me something isn't quite right. Labs come in "chocolate", poodles come in "brown".


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

In addition to there being no health testing information and incorrect color information, the site seems to place too much emphasis on selling puppies. Compare the SM site with the site of breeders I know to be reputable:

Unique Standard Poodles
Cabernet Standard Poodles
Apparition Poodles

The site also gives the impression that they are willing to sell puppies on with full registration to anyone with the cash.

I'd look elsewhere


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You would think if you were going to breed, you would know the breed... poodles are brown. I HATE the kennel name too. Not that names matter, but it just makes me wonder about a person that would pick that name. I don't know anything about them, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Samantha_ (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know much about this breeder at all, but the other day a woman came in with a toy brown who was just the most darling, sweet thing ever. The woman had nothing but great things to say about the breeder and even said that she drove her up there for boarding because she loved the woman so much. I don't know how much research, or how knowledgeable this owner was, but her interaction and experience seemed very positive.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're in the Bay Area you might head over to the fairgrounds in Vallejo mid-next month for the Coyote Hills KC shows on Saturday and/or Sunday. Also the big Contra Costa KC Woofstock the first weekend in June is a fabulous time to meet great breeders and handlers and dogs. Here's the entire State's upcoming show schedule:
InfoDog List of Pure Bred Dog Shows Held in CA

The people you'd meet at these shows would be those who health test and prove their dogs via performance and/or conformation. It's also a great way to find a puppy or even a grown dog via referrals, and to make ongoing contacts.

I've been told always wait to approach until after they finish in the ring, as grooming and ring prep times need to be very focused .


----------

